# One year in...



## AmericanSwords (Jan 11, 2022)

I am not big on posting, but after a year of refining thought to show off the lessons learned.... Thank you Sreetips for guiding me in my covid isolation into discovering a great pastime...and thanks to this forum for patience and openness in the sharing your knowledge with newbs! American Swords are my other passion...pics are the first year's gold harvest ...all ingots register in the brackets of pure on the Sigma...so I hope this is the case....note the picture does not show how many nines the ingots are, because I am not sure how to translate from that from the Sigma tester to 9's fine...the other picture is of the current silver crystal forest growing...I have refined several kg's of silver now and am trying to grow LARGE crystals by varying distance and current between anode and cathode...Anyway, May 2022 be a heck of a lot better than 2020 and 2021 for you all!


----------



## AmericanSwords (Jan 11, 2022)

...one more pic of chunky crystal growing...


----------



## butcher (Jan 12, 2022)

Nice


----------



## orvi (Jan 12, 2022)

Good job. From where the gold came from ? E-scrap, carat ? Nice finish on bars, i like that


----------



## nwinther (Jan 13, 2022)

Such impressive - Many jealous.
I'd love to see a video or something. Your crystals look gorgeous. It'd be interesting to see you tell about your experiences with the cell. I remember reading on one of Sreetips' videos, someone refining copper in a cell, and by reducing voltage (IIRC) he was able to get slow-growing but very large crystals. Similar thing you are doing with silver?


----------

